# Organic pesticide books?



## ORclimber (Oct 26, 2003)

Can anyone recommend some good books covering organic pesticides for commercial use on trees and shrubs?


----------



## jimmyq (Oct 31, 2003)

I have one that is reasonable: "The organic gardener's handbook of natural insect and disease control" Rodale Press, 1996, ISBN: 0-87596-753-1 about $20 US. good for ID, good for control methods, ok for trees, lists plants (trees, shrubs and perennials) in A-Z format then insects in a picture ID and info section.


----------



## jimmyq (Dec 6, 2003)

just to revive this thread, there are a lot of free!!! books available from the Canadian government via the Forestry website bookstore, some books you gotta pay for but you can filter through them. try the link to find something useful:

http://bookstore.pfc.cfs.nrcan.gc.ca/default.htm


----------

